# FreeBSD 12 ?



## balanga (Mar 31, 2017)

I have read that FreeBSD 12 support issues are off-topic here since only RELEASE versions of FreeBSD are deemed appropriate. So where should I ask about FreeBSD 12?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

FreeBSD 12.0 is called -CURRENT or HEAD. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## scottro (Mar 31, 2017)

There is a mailing list for questions about CURRENT.  

https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-current

There is also daemonforums.org, though I don't know how many folks there are running CURRENT--it's a very quiet, primarily OpenBSD oriented, forum.


----------

